# Apps2sd



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone actually use apps2sd on the Charge? I use to have to use it on my OG Droid.... But don't see a lot of reason up with the Charge. Opinions ?

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Na. Theres plenty of room on the phone. To much trouble for a phone that doesnt need it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenMunky (Jul 27, 2011)

I use it... mostly because I have LOTS of games installed on my Charge and they can all be moved to the SD card. The cache clearing function is pretty useful as well.


----------



## waywardzeek (Aug 18, 2011)

Just an FYI, APP2SD is the free app on Amazon today.

Zeek


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys must not have very many apps installed -- I chronically run out internal memory. Or at least, I did until I moved all my games to SD.

Anyways, the only reason whatsoever to move apps to SD is if you're running out of space. If you don't have that many apps, then you have no reason to move them. If down the road you do find yourself with low memory, it's a quick process to move some apps over.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the Apps2SD card....I got it last time it was free on amazon...just because it was free and thought I might use it someday. HAHA so if I transfer some apps to the SD card, will they still run the same as if they were on the phone itself? I'd love to free up some room on my phone.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

They may be a little slower on first boot but once loaded will be no difference


----------



## BillVanD (Aug 21, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> I have the Apps2SD card....I got it last time it was free on amazon...just because it was free and thought I might use it someday. HAHA so if I transfer some apps to the SD card, will they still run the same as if they were on the phone itself? I'd love to free up some room on my phone.


Remember too that it is not a good idea to move any app that has a widget to the sd-card, they generally don't work. But yea, I have as many apps as I can on the card.


----------

